# No rides in Los Angeles



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, I've been a Lyft driver since July of 2013. I started in SF and 4 months ago moved to LA. SF is pretty busy, but nothing like before uber did UberX. 

This is during a busy weekend where the whole city is surging on Uber and Lyft has quite a few prime time spots. Here's how many rides I was able to get in 2 hours: 2 rides totaling 40 min and whatever travel time there was. How am I supposed to make money getting two rides in two hours?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Become an Über driver? 

Lyft isn't as well know in Southern CA


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> Become an Über driver?
> 
> Lyft isn't as well know in Southern CA


just fyi, that's a little bit of irony to " how am I supposed to make money" - " become an Uber driver" Nice !!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

HoverCraft1 said:


> just fyi, that's a little bit of irony to " how am I supposed to make money" - " become an Uber driver" Nice !!


Well you'll generally make more driving for über in southern CA even though Lyft's rates are higher in just about every location but Palm Springs.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

$16.00 an hour including tips is more than you'll make with Uber, just for the simple fact that tips usually don't happen with Uber.

You would probably have to work 3 or 4 hours to make that $32.00 driving Uber. About $8.00 - $10.00 an hour. That's just what I'm seeing but of coarse some days are better than others.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I only seem to get tipped on about 30% of my Lyft rides. I've tried some nights to do only Lyft, to see how it goes, but always end up turning on Uber. I think the only way to make money on Lyft, is to run it while also doing Uber. At least in Orange County.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> $16.00 an hour including tips is more than you'll make with Uber, just for the simple fact that tips usually don't happen with Uber.
> 
> You would probably have to work 3 or 4 hours to make that $32.00 driving Uber. About $8.00 - $10.00 an hour. That's just what I'm seeing but of coarse some days are better than others.


Well, he did make $8-10/hr when you figure some expenses. Uber drivers that drive for less than $1/mi make less than $5/hr.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

im a Uber and Lyft drive in DC.

I got over 5 times amount of reqest in Uber as in Lyft.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I live in LA/downtown. There's usually very little activity during Weekdays except Friday.

Saturday is usually the busiest day, followed by Sunday with Friday not too far behind. 

Try to do it early in the morning (around 6:00 am). Many requests start at that time.


----------

